# Funniest thread of the Month award...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

As the title says....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Your bored...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I am.... No phone calls and no-one to play with...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahh.. the septic grew on you quite quickly huh?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, she's bloody working again though, and obviously doesn't love me any more....

Or any less either. X!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I ment the WWF wrestler........


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Your bored...


No Offence but...










<3


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Ossy said:


> No Offence but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I've been trying so hard to relax and stop being pedantic, but being an English teacher misspellings make me exceptionally uncomfortable. Particularly mistaken homophones.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ossy said:


> No Offence but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun takun


----------



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

Misplaced homophones....sounds like a new sitcom.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

thanks... my your habit is getting worse.  I do it all the time now.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Bloody pedants....

Look mate, leave the girl alone, she doesn't speak English - she's American.....


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Ahh the English 'English'...here's an old joke on the English 'English'...has me rolling on the floor everytime I read it...

A certain English lady visited Switzerland and was having difficulty finding a room, so she asked the local schoolmaster to help her. After a satisfactory room had been found, she returned to her home and did some packing.

Suddenly, it occured to her that she hadn't noticed a W.C. (in England, the toilet is called a Water Closet), so she wrote the schoolmaster about the W.C.

The Schoolmaster, not knowing the meaning, asked the parish priest and together they decided that it must mean "Wayside Chapel." He wrote her the following letter:

 Dear Madame,

It is my pleasure to inform you that there is a W.C. just 9 miles from your home, in the center of a grove of pine trees. It seats 229 people, and it is open on Thursdays and Sundays. This is an unfortunate situation if you are in the habit of going regularly. You will, no doubt, be glad to hear that some people bring their lunches and make a day of it.

I would especially recommend Thursdays, for then there is an Organ accompaniment. The accoustics in the W.C. are excellent; even the most delicate sound can be heard.

My son was married in the W.C. and there was such a rush for seats that 10 people had to sit in the same seat. The looks on their faces were very interesting.

My wife is sickly but dedicated. It really pains her a lot as she doesn't go regularly, and she hasn't gone for nearly a year.

I will be glad to reserve a seat in the W.C. for you, where you will be seen and heard by everyone.

Hoping I have been of some assistance.
Sincerely yours, 
The Schoolmaster
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont know why, but I automatically type your instead of you are now. 

I write it correctly, but type it wrong. Its now a habit, a bad one  

Please point it out each time I do it.


----------

